# HDR merging and camera movement



## Anjikun (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello,

I have a Fuji X-T10 and my biggest regret is that the bracketing function only allows for 3 shots (0, +1, -1). I didn't know that would be an issue when I bought the camera because I hadn't discovered the merge function in Lightroom CC yet!

So I am experimenting with taking a regular bracketed shot (so 0, +1, -1) and then moving the exposure dial +2 and -2 and recomposing, trying to get exactly the same shot. But of course the fact of messing with the dial means that the shots are not exactly the same.

So I have two questions:

1) will Lightroom be able to adequately realign the shots or is this a recipe for a ghosting disaster and worse quality than if I just pick my best exposure and work on it?

2) Does the order the different exposures were taken in matter, or can I just select them all and proceed directly with the merge?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 19, 2017)

Lightroom can align the images, but you may be asking too much if you do this hand held. Your best option is to use a tripod in this case. The order doesn't matter for the merge.


----------



## Anjikun (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks Johan. New question: I am trying to merge 7 shots right now, and I just get the dialog saying it's creating an HDR preview but nothing seems to be happening (no movement on the bar). I actually tried it with only the 3 bracketed shots and got the same thing. I have auto align checked but not auto tone. It's been like that for several minutes and when I change back to that screen the dialog box flickers, showing one of the images for a split second and then going back to grey. Is it possible that I just have to wait it out, or does this indicated something is wrong with my software?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 19, 2017)

I can't possible say that without knowing how long you've waited, what kind of computer you are using, etc. HDR is a process that takes time, that's for sure. Start by giving it some time. And if you are really using CC2015.7 as your profile suggests, then update to CC2015.12 first.


----------



## Anjikun (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't know why my profile says CC2015. I have the newest version I'm pretty sure. I am on a newly purchased iMac so I don't think it's that. I tried it with a bunch of other sets and something is definitely wrong. Previously regular merges were extremely fast on this computer. I am going to chat with Adobe.


----------



## Anjikun (Sep 19, 2017)

Argh! I just had a very bad experience with Adobe chat. I tried the merge again during the chat and this time it appeared to work--the merge was as it normally is but then the HDR image did not appear in my grid next to the other images. The chat guy asked for access to see my screen and I gave it, but then he wanted to make changes to my computer with my administrator password without even explaining what he was trying to do. And when I declined to give my password the chat shut me out, but then the guy was still in my computer clicking around in Lightroom! I ended up having to shut down my computer.

All of which is to say, I am going to try to resolve the issue without chatting with Adobe again if I can help it. Does anyone know why an HDR merge image might fail to appear in grid view with my other files as it normally does?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 19, 2017)

Anjikun said:


> Does anyone know why an HDR merge image might fail to appear in grid view with my other files as it normally does?


It could be the sort order. When that is set to 'Added order' the merged HDR will appear at the end. Change it to 'file name' or 'capture time' and the HDR wil appear near the source images.


----------



## Anjikun (Sep 20, 2017)

That could be it. I will try it. Thanks!


----------



## prbimages (Sep 20, 2017)

As to your first question, I'm not sure that more images is necessarily better. Why not just set your dial to -2, 0, +2 and work with those three images? That should be fine for a good quality HDR in most cases.


----------



## Anjikun (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for your response. Unfortunately my bracketing only allows for -1, 0 and +1. It is a known drawback of this camera. I wish I had discovered Lightroom merging before I bought it!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 20, 2017)

Anjikun said:


> Thanks for your response. Unfortunately my bracketing only allows for -1, 0 and +1. It is a known drawback of this camera. I wish I had discovered Lightroom merging before I bought it!


 Is it realy a drawback? I found this article very clarifying: HDR Bracketing with a Fuji!


----------



## Anjikun (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks a ton for this link! Very interesting article. I agree with one of the commenters though that the fact of having to reset the exposure dial several times can make the difference between having to use a tripod and not having to, so that is definitely a short-coming of the Fuji X-T10 in my mind.


----------



## prbimages (Sep 21, 2017)

Anjikun said:


> Unfortunately my bracketing only allows for -1, 0 and +1.


Ah, sorry, I misunderstood what you were saying, my mistake!


----------



## Gnits (Sep 21, 2017)

But ..... by using manual mode you can bracket any way you like, especially if you have live view visible.  I have given up using the auto bracket modes a long time ago. It is obviously easier on a tripod, but if you perfect the technique on a tripod it becomes easier to do off the tripod.

If I am manually bracketing I push the histogram to the right hand side.... click....histogram roughly in the middle click...histogram to the left ...click.... just varying the shutter speed dial or exposure compensation dial... which ever is the easiest to use. The exposure comp dial may limit the bracket range but the shutter speed dial gives you total control.


----------



## Anjikun (Sep 21, 2017)

I will try it this way. The issue for me is that I am not that steady hand-holding so messing with any dials will give some movement. I will have to experiment to see how well the merge function is able to auto-align my handheld shots. I have a tripod but I don't like to carry it as it is not super lightweight.


----------



## Gnits (Sep 21, 2017)

Going handheld will always be a challenge and there will be compromises somewhere. Bracketing usually means varying the shutter speed... so the hand held slower shots will always tend towards been blurry.

I have this little baby for when even my Gitzo Traveller + Arca Swiss P0 is too large to carry.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Manfrotto-...&keywords=manfrotto+709b+digi+tabletop+tripod


----------

